# Hanging out at Playtime



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Here's my booger collection out at Playtime 

Mindwipe and Redshift:

Mind and Red by Vampiric Conure, on Flickr

Sideswipe:

Sideswipe by Vampiric Conure, on Flickr

and Sideswipe's mate, Firestorm  :

Firestorm by Vampiric Conure, on Flickr


----------



## Lunawolfsong (Mar 31, 2016)

Awww, such sweet babies


----------



## cat (Apr 11, 2012)

What pretty babies!


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Such a gorgeous bunch!! I especially love Firestorm XD


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

They are all so cute. And I love Sideswipe's hairstyle in the second photo!


----------



## cat (Apr 11, 2012)

My fav is firestorm. Love all the names u come up with.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone  Yeah...I tend to name my birds after Transformers so their names tend to be , errr... 'unique', LOL. I used to have a sling shot, sky dive, air raid and a buzzsaw!


----------

